# freezing fruit



## chris629 (Jan 29, 2005)

I have 2 cartons of strawberries that are getting soft.  I don't want to throw them out seeing how we only ate about 3-4 of them so far.  How do I freeze them for later use in pies or baking needs?  Do I just slice them or chunk them up and put them in a freezer bag and thats it?
I just want to make sure i don't need to do anything before putting them away.  Is it the same for any other fruit I would like to save? 
Thank you!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2005)

one good way is to blend them, put them in ice cube trays to freeze, and store them in ziplock bags. they are great in ginger ale or other white sodas, or can be made into really good frozen drinks like daquiris.


----------



## Hungry (Jan 30, 2005)

*Strawberries*

Wash and cap the berries spread them out on a cookie sheet, and freeze.

When frozen put in a zip bag, seal and enjoy all winter.

I live in a big strawberry producing community.  We even hava a Strawberry Festival every year.

The are on sale now at the road side stands but, I"ll wait for the peak of the season and maybe get a better price.

Since I got my FoodSaver, at Christmas, I will vacuum pack mine after they are frozen.

Enjoy,Charlie


----------



## Haggis (Jan 31, 2005)

Make sure the berries are completely dry before placing them in the freezer in a single layer on a tray. This stops them sticking together in clumps. After they have frozen just place them in sealable containers/bags.

I bought a bunch of strawberries just before Christmas in the peak of season before the prices went up (due to christmas), well worth buying in bulk and freezing them instead of paying extortion prices at the supermarket for the rest of the year.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

chris629 said:
			
		

> Is it the same for any other fruit I would like to save?
> Thank you!


The way Haggis and Hungry (sounds like a rock group!) described works for other things as well.  I read a post somewhere, where someone froze blueberries this way, then she stored them in a clean, dry milk or water jug.  Then when she needed some, she just poured the amount she needed out.

 Barbara


----------

